
The Interim Operating System - ingve
https://github.com/mntmn/interim
======
brudgers
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10222934](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10222934)

------
jff
My keyboard is... weird. When I type Shift-9, I see ')' instead of '(' and I
can't even figure out how to type a '+' character.

